# Custom log splitter #5, it's been a while.



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Ive been Mia for a while now, mostly due to being extremely busy. The last splitter I built I used for about a year and decided it needed to go to pay for a new and much needed welder. The splitter ended up going to Thomas "Hinerman" haven't heard really much of anything since he took deliver. Really hope he likes it. This one again is supposed to be my personal splitter but have yet decided off ill sell it right away or not... This splitter was a long process since I've been so busy so I did t snap as many pictures as I normally would. Enough of the mumbo jumbo here's the pictures. 






Milling down the spacers for the bushed plate. 





After 





Tacked up, can see the tolerances 





Set up





In process





Weld, gotta love .045 metal core wire.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Machine work of the main knife (Ar plate)





Done





Sharp!





Cut out of the 4-way knife, (ar plate)

Guess I didn't take pictures of machining the 4-way knife. 





Welding up the main knife


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

4-way and main knife set up 










Splitter tube in progress, don't mine the out of order pictures... 





In process


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

4-way with cylinder mounted 





Again





Start of the log/work table





Table/rack





Tubes added





Again





And again...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Flipped over for welding... No easy task!





Lots of tubes to weld...





Cutting down the axle....





No worries.. Not my first rodeo..





Done, can't even tell





Axle, engine, tank Frame. Nothing light weight here





Should hold.


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Sep 28, 2014)

Very impressive, sir. I often wish I would have chosen a career path in metal work, as opposed to carpentry.....but I make a good living at it.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Getting heavy.. No to long after this picture the poor girl gave out..





Tank parts bent and ready to be set up and welded. 





Felt kinda good to be welding a tank again. No leaks by the way.. And yes... There is a little trickery In the tank, baffles and what not.. Total capacity 37 gallons.. Overkill for sure.





Log lift, no in progress pictures. Not the final product but close enough 





Log lift towing support.





A little cylinder experiment...





Before and what's the come.. (-8 to -12)





Welded


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Cylinder mount





Push plate grippers





Spot to place tools, gas can, oil cans and such 





Mock up





Again





Control center 





Again


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Jack and hitch





Ready for the dreaded paint process... (I hate painting) 





Red...





Black...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

No assembly pictures, was in the process of putting a new roof on he house and assembling the splitter in the free time 










Storage










Oil temp, level, pressure, and filter condition gauges.










Valve, levers and stuff.





Front





Fold away kick stand for the heavy wood days.





Hour and tach meter.. 00....


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

That's it really. Few things to mention, the slide plate is AR-500 steel, the pusher plate is made using grade 50 steel, and the knifes are made from AR plate also.


----------



## ft. churchill (Sep 28, 2014)

Why you lay a bead as smooth as a wedding band. Beautiful work, far exceeds the quality of the commercial splitters on the market


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 28, 2014)

Simply amazing! Put me on the waiting list...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

hammerhead 5410 said:


> Very impressive, sir. I often wish I would have chosen a career path in metal work, as opposed to carpentry.....but I make a good living at it.



You chose the right path.. I really enjoy metal working but it's a dying trade. I like the fabrication portion rather then just laying wire. Sure gets old real quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

Excellent welding there. Is that a honda gx270 or 390? Also what is the price? Thanks


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful work again Alex!! Although I still think it would have looked better pink, maybe the red will fade over time. [emoji3] Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## iowa (Sep 28, 2014)

VERY nice build!!!! 
Just out of curiousity. How much do you charge for a splitter just like this??


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 28, 2014)

This guy isn't a welder, he is truly an artist when it comes to anything he builds. From this splitter or the previous 4, to the saws that he crafts, his work is simply beautiful. It will be an honor to run this splitter in 2 weeks! 

Great job man!


----------



## nathon918 (Sep 28, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Ive been Mia for a while now, mostly due to being extremely busy. The last splitter I built I used for about a year and decided it needed to go to pay for a new and much needed welder. The splitter ended up going to Thomas "Hinerman" haven't heard really much of anything since he took deliver. Really hope he likes it. This one again is supposed to be my personal splitter but have yet decided off ill sell it right away or not... This splitter was a long process since I've been so busy so I did t snap as many pictures as I normally would. Enough of the mumbo jumbo here's the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you buy a MM 350P?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> you buy a MM 350P?



Why yes sir I did, love it. Can't say enough about it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 28, 2014)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Excellent welding there. Is that a honda gx270 or 390? Also what is the price? Thanks




Honda 390


----------



## hedge hog (Sep 28, 2014)

very nice job!


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't use that to split wood, to pretty. Might skuff the paint! Great design, flawless work. You deserve a hearty YOU SUCK. Look forward to seeing it work Oct 11.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Sep 29, 2014)

That there, is one seriously sweet splitter. You absolutely must post a video of this thing in action!


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks fantastic, Alex! Cant wait to see it operate.
I didnt know you had this thread goin or I would have been watching, cant keep up with everything, I guess.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Sep 29, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Honda 390



22gpm?


A couple questions/observations

Most commercial splitters put the outfeed table lower -- presumably to keep it from getting bent up. Any trouble with yours at the higher height? I can see it being better for pulling logs back to be re split at the height you made yours.

Which 3 spool valve did you use? ...Does it have a pressure release detent for the splitting cylinder??

What size tube did you use for the four way post and sleeve?

TIA and VERY nice work!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

22gpm 5" cylinder 
No issues that I know of with the log table, I like it level so it's easy to slide pieces back though. Work smarter not harder. Yes the valve is a pressure return detent. Sleeve is 1/2" wall and the post is 3/8" wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2014)

Just zowie!


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 29, 2014)

Simply amazing. Excellent work.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

Few other pictures I dug up 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2014)

Great fabbing. Not exactly firewood related..but check out this fab work, those folks fighting the nutso caliphate dudes

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rdish-fighters-repel-ISIS-soldiers-Syria.html

Need to make the ultimate in the woods do it all firewood..tank..thing...


----------



## nathon918 (Sep 29, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Why yes sir I did, love it. Can't say enough about it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

I was rocking a Hobart 180, great machine but the duty cycle killed me, I also have a syncrowave 200 that I converted to be watercooled. I sure spent a lot of $$ on tools and equipment this year, just the track burner and welder shaved off a lot of time and work. Not one thing a regret getting though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome splitter! At first I thought you were going to use the main box beam as the tank for the oil. It probably wouldnt hold the 30+ gallons in the tank you built though... Ever consider using it as the oil tank when you were in fab mode..?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

I did but location of oil lines concerned me, weight distribution and oil moving around during towing. Capacity would only be 21 gallons toped off. Witch would be enough but gotta allow for air space 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 29, 2014)

Once again a master at work.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Once again a master at work.



Thanks mark! I need to make my way out to the hill soon... Maybe even this week some time... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 29, 2014)

Got some ready to cut up fur ya


----------



## Boozer (Sep 29, 2014)

Top notch work sir! You have a ready market waiting should you decide to build more of em!
Put me on that list.


----------



## benp (Sep 29, 2014)

That is awesome!!!!!

Fantastic fabrication!!!!! 

What's the longest round you can fit in there?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

benp said:


> That is awesome!!!!!
> 
> Fantastic fabrication!!!!!
> 
> What's the longest round you can fit in there?




BIG, 24" stroke is the only limiting factor


----------



## Tiewire (Sep 29, 2014)

I am envious of your fabrication and welding skills. Very nice!


----------



## benp (Sep 29, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> BIG, 24" stroke is the only limiting factor



So, if I am following right 24" is the longest length you can put in that particular one. 

Is it possible to build one to accomodate 33-36"? 

Again, awesome build. I love it.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Sep 29, 2014)

benp said:


> So, if I am following right 24" is the longest length you can put in that particular one.
> 
> Is it possible to build one to accomodate 33-36"?
> 
> Again, awesome build. I love it.


Just have to have a longer cylinder and beam.... In the grand scheme it's not that much more when you are building your own.


----------



## Beefie (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice job on another awesome splitter build MX. Nice Miller as well, they are made just a few miles away from me. Very good welder. I have a couple questions for you as I am setting up my welding/ fab shop hobby. First what brand of mill/drill is that and how do you like it? Is that a Atlas or a South Bend lathe? How are you liking the belt grinder attachment for your bench grinder? And How do you like your horizontal band saw? I just picked one of those up on CL for a 100 bucks just needs a little tlc. I no a lot of questions .

Beefie


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

Beefie said:


> Nice job on another awesome splitter build MX. Nice Miller as well, they are made just a few miles away from me. Very good welder. I have a couple questions for you as I am setting up my welding/ fab shop hobby. First what brand of mill/drill is that and how do you like it? Is that a Atlas or a South Bend lathe? How are you liking the belt grinder attachment for your bench grinder? And How do you like your horizontal band saw? I just picked one of those up on CL for a 100 bucks just needs a little tlc. I no a lot of questions .
> 
> Beefie



It's a smithy mill/drill. Really love it. I do wish I had a nice separate drill though, kinda sucks to tear down a job to drill a hole or mill a part. The lather is a logan 820 (10"x24"), great little lathe. Has done everything I have needed so far. The belt sander attachment is a must. Picked it up from tricktools.com, have had the band say since I was 17, great little unit, I will not adjust the angle on it though, just adjust the material accordingly. It's a pita to square them back up. I will get a larger one when ever i get a larger shop. There are times I miss a good old chop saw though...


----------



## Beefie (Sep 29, 2014)

A drill press is next on the bucket list. I have the chop saw but just sick of the spark show and mess. I cut outside and dry leaves and sparks don't mix. Good to no on the belt grinder, which size is it? Forgot about Logan lathes another one to watch for. I am looking forward to getting my band saw up and running. I was a machinist at one time in my career and did welding and fab as well. Now its time to get my own equipment so I can make my own stuff again.

Beefie


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 29, 2014)

Beefie said:


> A drill press is next on the bucket list. I have the chop saw but just sick of the spark show and mess. I cut outside and dry leaves and sparks don't mix. Good to no on the belt grinder, which size is it? Forgot about Logan lathes another one to watch for. I am looking forward to getting my band saw up and running. I was a machinist at one time in my career and did welding and fab as well. Now its time to get my own equipment so I can make my own stuff again.
> 
> Beefie



2x24" I'm pretty sure


----------



## cigmaker (Sep 29, 2014)

I was happy with my new DHT unit...... I am now having second thoughts  lol. Nice work!!!


----------



## Mike from Maine (Oct 6, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> 22gpm 5" cylinder
> No issues that I know of with the log table, I like it level so it's easy to slide pieces back though. Work smarter not harder. Yes the valve is a pressure return detent. Sleeve is 1/2" wall and the post is 3/8" wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you order the valve? As I understand it you can't just add a detent kit to the valve and have pressure release?


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 6, 2014)

What's the cycle time?


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice work !!!!!!


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 6, 2014)

mx_racer428 said:


> Before and what's the come.. (-8 to -12)


 
Mx, Can a hydraulic shop do this mod or any machines shop? I have a similiar cylinder and would like to enlarge the ports. thanks


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 6, 2014)

Any weld shop can, as for the mod, it didn't speed it up at all. The ports on the valve are s limiting factor, granted h could tare the valve down and "port" it but ll pass. It will help in keeping the oil cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 6, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> What's the cycle time?


 
Just under 11sec. Not the quickest but it's got some grunt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 6, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> Where did you order the valve? As I understand it you can't just add a detent kit to the valve and have pressure release?




Mike, 
I purchased my valve from federal fluidized. Com,
You are correct you cannot add the pressure detent kit, the valve is its own casting and machine work. Sucks, I know. Note, these valves are rated up to 25gpm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVS (Oct 7, 2014)

Beautyful splitter,beautyful welds!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 17, 2014)

This my friends is what happens when you ask for AR plate steel and get regular A36 hot roll... Enjoy. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 17, 2014)

New part out of AR400 like I originally wanted.. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 17, 2014)

Is that a infrared temp gun/meter for preheating the metal?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 17, 2014)

Pre heat and to keep an eye on it so I don't get to hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 18, 2014)

I blame the guy who ran it most of Saturday!  hahaha and no it wasn't me!


Good work on the new 4 way! Time for some wood again!


----------



## iowa (Oct 18, 2014)

Didn't you notice the difference machining the HRC and the AR400? Big difference!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 19, 2014)

Not really, granted I'm no pro by any means but a good machinist buddy of mine hooked me up with some great inserts that cut like butter. All manual machine so no info such as spindle load to see. Just crank and let er eat. I noticed a more in burning the plate more then anything.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2014)

I got to work with this rig yesterday at a charity cut. It's truly an awesome machine, it'll wear 3 people out keeping it fed all day.

We never had a hiccup out of it all day, and held our own against a pair of Super Splits working next to us - they probably split more, but if we'd quit taking all the big stuff, they'd have slowed down a lot.

Homelite410 spent most of the day at the controls, but I did get to run it a little bit. A+++ on the lever placement, they were right where I reached for without looking after just a split or two.

Those AR wedges are still sharp enough to shave with.

Great work, Alex!

This pic was from a late morning break you can just see the back of the machine, sorry I didn't get more.


----------



## chucker (Dec 7, 2014)

hey steve! been awhile since I have seen you here!! ?? to busy with the new stove to share a few posts or pic's of your wood cutting/gathering ventures! after all it's winter time to slow down and enjoy the fruit of your labors!! ... anyways good to see your alive!!! lol


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2014)

Honestly, I got burned out on this place. Too many jackasses mixed in with the good ones, and owners who don't give a rats' azz (see WoodcutterSTD, etc.) about anything but the almighty sponsor dollar.

There's a few pics of mine over at *******(last letter of the alphabet) in my '14 firewooding pics thread, but not many. I've been too busy to get much cutting done.

I just check the GTG threads over here to make sure I don't miss any fun like yesterday. Sometimes I'll surf a little, but it's the same old, same old.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

there it is behind the trailer! Ran like a top.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I got to work with this rig yesterday at a charity cut. It's truly an awesome machine, it'll wear 3 people out keeping it fed all day.
> 
> We never had a hiccup out of it all day, and held our own against a pair of Super Splits working next to us - they probably split more, but if we'd quit taking all the big stuff, they'd have slowed down a lot.
> 
> ...


 
I had Alex's other splitter at the other splitting area. We broke 2 other homemade splitters. Alex's splitter never skipped a beat. Definitely the hardest I ever worked it. It just kept pushing and pushing and pushing,,,with the 4-way up 95% of the time, even on the bigger rounds. The quality on Alex's splitter builds is top notch for sure.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Always trying to improve. Wish I could have been there and helped out.


----------



## rburg (Dec 8, 2014)

I really enjoy these build threads complete with pictures. The skills of some of our members provides learning opportunities for those of us without these kind of skills.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2014)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Always trying to improve. Wish I could have been there and helped out.



I'll be down that way for a cut, hopefully in the late winter/early spring timeframe. I promised Matt, Mike and the boys I'd make a trip down to help them out. The one next weekend is just too soon.

When I build my splitter, I may be calling you for a wedge. I really like that angled top design. The rest of the stuff I can laser at work.

Question I should know the answer to, but don't. Is there enough oomph to run a hyd motor off the power beyond using a 2 stage pump? I think if it's a light enough load, it'll stay on the low side and be fine? I'm thinking of driving an elevator off hyd. Motor will run when levers on splitter are in neutral, power to splitter when levers are pulled, right? 

Might be cheaper and easier to just bolt a $99 HF motor to it, though?


----------



## jasper89 (Dec 8, 2014)

rburg said:


> I really enjoy these build threads complete with pictures. The skills of some of our members provides learning opportunities for those of us without these kind of skills.


I had the opportunity to take a close up look at that splitter Saturday, what a quality piece of equipment!
I suppose log splitters are not supposed to be beautiful but that thing is really close. And yes, we let all the big rounds go to that machine!
Frank


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll be down that way for a cut, hopefully in the late winter/early spring timeframe. I promised Matt, Mike and the boys I'd make a trip down to help them out. The one next weekend is just too soon.
> 
> When I build my splitter, I may be calling you for a wedge. I really like that angled top design. The rest of the stuff I can laser at work.
> 
> ...


You will have full psi through the PB, you could run the hyd motor off a single detent valve and adjust the relief pressure to your desire. Just food for thought.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 8, 2014)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> You will have full psi through the PB, you could run the hyd motor off a single detent valve and adjust the relief pressure to your desire. Just food for thought.


Now I'm questioning my self.. I'm thinking when you go to use your ram or anything else ran off the valve with the power beyond on it they will kill pressed to your power beyond ie, stalling the conveyor motor.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2014)

Thats what I thought. Kind of like how the ram takes priority over the lift on yours. Would not be a problem on an elevator, unless the starting load got too high.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 8, 2014)

How about an electric motor for the elevator. Maybe an old treadmill motor?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Thats what I thought. Kind of like how the ram takes priority over the lift on yours. Would not be a problem on an elevator, unless the starting load got too high.




Pretty much. That's one reason I don't have the lift restricted for speed, when using it as a rack you can still move the lift up with the last few pieces on it while using the ram, it's slow but some is better then nothing in my book.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2014)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Always trying to improve. Wish I could have been there and helped out.


 
My brother was a welder's helper on a pipe-line. Soon after, with no formal training, he started welding cell phone towers; he then went on build oilfield equipment as a welder. He still considers himself a novice, as do I (he is not certified). I showed him your splitter on Thanksgiving. After looking it over he said, "Whoever built this knows what the helll they are doing". He looked some more and said, "He sure does....". Looked some more and said, "He damned sure does...". I asked him if he could build me another one like it. He promptly replied----"No, not even close".


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> How about an electric motor for the elevator. Maybe an old treadmill motor?


Most of my wood is nowhere near a plug-in. It's always close to some form of hydraulics though.

I should probably own a generator, but I don't.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 8, 2014)

A guy could split into a hopper conveyor set up and run the conveyer only when needed. Who knows you may get quick on the controls and never have an issue with wood piling up. I like the idea. If I have the room and a conveyor I would give it a try


----------



## tla100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship! That splitter is a thing of beauty that you can beat the tar out of it and still holds up. I have many hours welding but I see a have many more to go to get beads like that. Made my day looking at pics.

I wish I had room and $$$ for equipment and the knowledge to run a mill. But for now will get by with cheapo chop saw, 4 1/2" angle grinder, torch and Lincoln MIG.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 9, 2014)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> Ive been Mia for a while now, mostly due to being extremely busy. The last splitter I built I used for about a year and decided it needed to go to pay for a new and much needed welder. The splitter ended up going to Thomas "Hinerman" haven't heard really much of anything since he took deliver. Really hope he likes it. This one again is supposed to be my personal splitter but have yet decided off ill sell it right away or not... This splitter was a long process since I've been so busy so I did t snap as many pictures as I normally would. Enough of the mumbo jumbo here's the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man That is a Purdy weld. I wish I could lay a bead like that, I don't know whether to be more jealous of the splitter or your shop!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 2, 2015)

I've decided it's time to sell this splitter, it will be at the iowa spring gtg for demonstrations if it's still around. I'll try and get a thread posted in the correct buy and sell forum this week some time.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 3, 2015)

Someone will have a super nice splitter!! I know, I've ran this one!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice splitter!!!! Wish I had the funds, it would be mine!


----------



## El Quachito (Mar 4, 2015)

Regarding original post:

That machine looks great.
Excellent solution on the four way!


----------



## air2bmc (Mar 4, 2015)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> I've decided it's time to sell this splitter, it will be at the iowa spring gtg for demonstrations if it's still around. I'll try and get a thread posted in the correct buy and sell forum this week some time.


Ive looked at can't seem to find the splitter in the for sale sections, Can i get a link to it?
Thanks


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 4, 2015)

No link yet, I just it back today from storage. I might get pictures tomorrow. I did see that theres 32 hours on the machine.


----------



## air2bmc (Mar 4, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 4, 2015)

A.E. Metal Werx said:


> I've decided it's time to sell this splitter, it will be at the iowa spring gtg for demonstrations if it's still around. I'll try and get a thread posted in the correct buy and sell forum this week some time.



I like the splitter too,would like to own it also.
Trade for wood?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 4, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I like the splitter too,would like to own it also.
> Trade for wood?


Throw in a Ellis 1800 and about 1500 bones and we will call it good Eh?


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 5, 2015)

Homelite410 had to explain to me what an Ellis 1800 is. A very nice bandsaw. I want one too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol.....


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Mar 5, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Homelite410 had to explain to me what an Ellis 1800 is. A very nice band saw. I want one too!


It's like owning a Stihl, nothing but greatness!! hahaha


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 5, 2015)

Alright guys, took some pictures today and wrote a relatively long thread in the trading post... Here it is.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...uality-commercial-size-wood-splitter..274775/


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> It's like owning a Stihl, nothing but greatness!! hahaha



where is the dislike button ,cant find it


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2015)

Alex even has me wanting an Ellis, but I'd never use it that much!


----------

